

Techcrunch visitors halve in 12 months - EwanToo
http://siteanalytics.compete.com/techcrunch.com/

======
pg
Compete.com stats are often wrong. They say HN's traffic is down from last
fall, and in fact it's sharply up.

~~~
EwanToo
That's interesting, do you know if theres a better alternative? Seems like it
should really be something that should be fairly accurate, at least in terms
of trends

~~~
ashishk
<https://www.google.com/adplanner>

~~~
petercooper
FWIW, despite using Google Analytics, that Ad Planner shows exactly half of my
true traffic (showing 110K pageviews vs 220K real). So I guess they're not
working out the numbers from GA then..

------
hotice
Compete sucks big time. It shows the same for my site... when my traffic is x5
bigger then in March last year.

------
teflonhook
I just put my site into compete.com and the graph looked the same, with a drop
off since august 2010, while our traffic has been steadily climbing.

